# Mail...photo du profil



## dwydyer (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
lorsque que je répond à un mail, apparait la photo de ma bobine dans le coin supérieur droit du message.
Comment procéder pour que n'apparaisse plus la photo.
Merci


----------



## Dawar (31 Mai 2010)

Il s'agit de la photo associée à ton compte.
Si tu l'élimines dans Carnet d'adresses, elle n'apparaîtra plus.


----------



## dwydyer (31 Mai 2010)

Merci Dawar,
je n'ai réussi à supprimer la photo qu'en supprimant intégralement la fiche du carnet d'adresse et avec le concours de l'Iphone sur lequel j'ai reconstitué une fiche, après la synchro des deux appareils, ça fonctionne.
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## marvel63 (31 Mai 2010)

petite précision, au cas où : la photo qui apparait lors de ta réponse n'est pas envoyée avec ton mail. Autrement dit, le destinataire ne voit pas ta trombine.  (et dans mon cas : heureusement).


----------



## dwydyer (31 Mai 2010)

merci, me voilà donc rassuré, je ne voudrais faire peur à personne


Par contre, un peu de lecture ne te ferait pas de mal ! 

On déménage !


----------

